# Vehicle Identification



## oggy bleacher (May 3, 2011)

going through some old slides of my family.. taken circa 1967 Albuquerque, NM. My dad's first Mustang. I think 1965 or 1966 Mustang with the mini white wall. He got another one in 1970 that was bright red. They both were eaten by the New England winter salt when we moved back east. 

And the one in the back might be a Comet or maybe Falcon. But the real beauty is on the right side. It has a two tone and tire valance. Looks mid-late 1950s. Does anyone know what that car is?

and for bonus points, how on earth do you change a tire with the tire valance in the way of the lug nuts??


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I believe it is a 56 cadillac


----------



## oggy bleacher (May 3, 2011)

that's a strong guess. I think you are right. Now I see there's a seam where the tire valance is and u just unclip it or something to expose all the lugnuts.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

oggy bleacher said:


> that's a strong guess. I think you are right. Now I see there's a seam where the tire valance is and u just unclip it or something to expose all the lugnuts.
> View attachment 699406


That is a fender skirt, I had them on a 54 Chev, 4 door.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

The other one looks like a Corvair to me. 



http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/4/222/3741/38054370002_original.jpg


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

There were a few different methods of fastening fender skirts but they all involved some form of hidden clip. This is from a Chrysler product:


----------



## oggy bleacher (May 3, 2011)

well worth the effort for a classic mid century, pre-NASA, floating on air effect!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

The Mustang is a 66 hardtop. I had the same car, same color.

The car in the driveway is a Corvair - Unsafe at any speed, according to Ralph Nader


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

An added amenity on the caddy would have been a curb feeler but then it couldn't be said the car was stock .


----------



## oggy bleacher (May 3, 2011)

SeniorSitizen said:


> An added amenity on the caddy would have been a curb feeler but then it couldn't be said the car was stock .


how else can you avoid scratching those awesome fender skirts? can't see over the hood, so you have to HEAR when you are close to the curb. haha. love these cars.

I figure that 'Stang was an inline 6 cyl 289. 2brl carb? about 2 years old in that photo.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

oggy bleacher said:


> how else can you avoid scratching those awesome fender skirts? can't see over the hood, so you have to HEAR when you are close to the curb. haha. love these cars.
> 
> I figure that 'Stang was an inline 6 cyl 289. 2brl carb? about 2 years old in that photo.


The 289 was a Windser V8, later became the 305
The inline 6, I think was a 240.


----------



## oggy bleacher (May 3, 2011)

I own a '69 V8 Econoline. 5 liter. it's a 302. passes everything but a gas station.

It looks like first generation 'stangs went from 170cu to 200cu. in that ballpark or maybe the 260.

170 cu in (2.8 L) Thriftpower I6 200 cu in (3.3 L) Thriftpower I6 260 cu in (4.3 L) small block V8 289 cu in (4.7 L) small block V8 289 cu in (4.7 L) small block HiPo V8


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

The first few Mustang V8s got a 260 and a generator. They were updated to a 289 and an alternator as a running change. Not many 260s around any more and a generator means it is an early car.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Cars in Canada always got 20% more miles to the gal. but now it litres/100km.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I had a 1966 Mustang fastback. Nice car, except for the 200 cid inline 6 with 1 bbl carb and auto trans. Man, that car was slow.


----------



## oggy bleacher (May 3, 2011)

yep. 3 speed C4 automatic "shift-o-matic" or 'cruise-o-matic' 
I like to say 3 speeds is only one more than 2 speeds! 
But it got better fuel economy than the Galaxie, so it was sort of practical.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nealtw said:


> The 289 was a Windser V8, later became the 305


Shame on you Neal.
Ford had the 302
305 came from the guys who put the distributor on the wrong end.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

SPS-1 said:


> Shame on you Neal.
> Ford had the 302
> 305 came from the guys who put the distributor on the wrong end.





SPS-1 said:


> Shame on you Neal.
> Ford had the 302
> 305 came from the guys who put the distributor on the wrong end.


Okay you don't have to say it twice.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

The Mustang in the pic is a 6. The V8s had a badge on the front fender in front of the wheel. Badge was a V with 289 over it.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## oggy bleacher (May 3, 2011)

the rear engine corvair was not bad enough that they also stuffed the spare tire in the engine compartment? Why not put it in the front trunk?
I think this is where Nader sounded the alarm.
Air cooled like a vw beetle? What sorcery is this? Where are the air vents?


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Corvairs had a lot of weight over the rear wheels, so that made them want to oversteer.
Plus they had swing axle suspension (U-joints only inboard)
The combination provided true excitement when taking a turn at speed.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My brother had a turbocharged Corvair. If the tire air pressure was right it would corner like a slot car. It was fast, too, able to blow the doors off some small block powered cars.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Old Thomas said:


> My brother had a turbocharged Corvair. If the tire air pressure was right it would corner like a slot car. It was fast, too, able to blow the doors off some small block powered cars.


Ya I had a buddy who had one - it was a beast, and a hoot to drive. I think they were 180 hp vs. 80 or 100 for the standard engine. The Nader 'unsafe at any speed' transaxle issues were only on pre-1965 models.


----------



## oggy bleacher (May 3, 2011)

here's another slide of a classic car my grandfather owned...taken 1949 NH.
just noticed they let that pine tree grow AWFULLY CLOSE to the house. (I learned from my mother that this house was in Rye, NH and is _gone_...replaced. I think that's her and her sister on the steps)


----------



## oggy bleacher (May 3, 2011)

is this a buick skylark?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

oggy bleacher said:


> here's another slide of a classic car my grandfather owned...taken 1949 NH.
> View attachment 699631


46 to 49 pontiac.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

oggy bleacher said:


> is this a buick skylark?
> View attachment 699676
> 
> View attachment 699677


Looks like it. I think the years around 1970 had similar profiles with subtle differences I'm not familiar with. Nice pic BTW.


----------



## oggy bleacher (May 3, 2011)

that's all the vehicle slides I could find. I'm starting to think my father never owned another Mustang. He owned a red Volvo after the Mustang rusted out in late 1970s.

funny at the time, 1967,1970, taking a photograph of a 1 year old car was not a big priority. Now 50 years later my eyes pop out of my head when I see these new 1966 Ford Mustangs in their element as a basic car...would not turn any heads in 1967.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I bought my 66 Mustang new in 1966. Hardtop, 289 V8, 3 speed manual; I think I paid $2400. Sold it in 72 and bought a Ford pickup.

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## FirebirdHank (Jan 31, 2021)

oggy bleacher said:


> is this a buick skylark?
> View attachment 699676
> 
> View attachment 699677


My first thought was a Ford Torino or Mercury Montego but the tail lights don't seem to fit for either one.
Anyway, I don't think it is a Buick of any model.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

FirebirdHank said:


> My first thought was a Ford Torino or Mercury Montego but the tail lights don't seem to fit for either one.
> Anyway, I don't think it is a Buick of any model.


The car looks like Ford but I don't remember that back bumper.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

FirebirdHank said:


> My first thought was a Ford Torino or Mercury Montego but the tail lights don't seem to fit for either one.
> Anyway, I don't think it is a Buick of any model.


72 grand torino.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> 72 grand torino.
> View attachment 699699


You might be right Neal. Here's an Internet pic of a 1970 Buick GS:


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

My dad's 69 Chevy c2500 pickup in 1979...









Brother was driving, 17 at the time. 50 mph 2 lane road. Came over a hill to find a garbage truck on the other side. He decided to make a right vs. take out the worker at the back of the truck. No seat belt. Broke his nose on the steering wheel. That's my bro looking to see if anything under the hood was worth the effort. Ended up taking the ins co total price.

Play safe...Don.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

The Torino was re-styled in 1972. Your photo looks like a 1972 or later.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

oggy bleacher said:


> the rear engine corvair was not bad enough that they also stuffed the spare tire in the engine compartment? Why not put it in the front trunk?
> I think this is where Nader sounded the alarm.
> Air cooled like a vw beetle? What sorcery is this? Where are the air vents?
> 
> View attachment 699529


They may not have been safe, but between its rear-engine and independently sprung rear axel, they were great in snow (as long as it wasn't too deep).


----------



## oggy bleacher (May 3, 2011)

I found one more photo of two vintage rides. u gotta love a license plate with 3 digits. sort of looks like a convertible but that's hard to believe for 1967 New Hampshire.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

62 chev and 53 nash ambassador.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

It might be a 58 to 60 Rambler American instead of a Nash Ambo.


----------



## oggy bleacher (May 3, 2011)

shoot, it's an Impala hardtop isn't it? sweetest of all sweet.
I think Neal is right.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

oggy bleacher said:


> shoot, it's an Impala hardtop isn't it? sweetest of all sweet.





oggy bleacher said:


> shoot, it's an Impala hardtop isn't it? sweetest of all sweet.


In the 70, I bought some tires that were on a 62 convertible for 15$ and he said I could take the car. 
I put a transmission in it a drove it for 4 years. Gave it to a BIL who stored in until 2005 and then made it like new. 
I might find a picture of it.


----------



## oggy bleacher (May 3, 2011)

Nealtw said:


> In the 70, I bought some tires that were on a 62 convertible for 15$ and he said I could take the car.
> I put a transmission in it a drove it for 4 years. Gave it to a BIL who stored in until 2005 and then made it like new.
> I might find a picture of it.


he gave you the whole car rather than asking you to take them off the car?? pretty sweet. did you get much use out of the soft top in cold Canada?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

oggy bleacher said:


> he gave you the whole car rather than asking you to take them off the car?? pretty sweet. did you get much use out of the soft top in cold Canada?


Actually, he said I would have to wait until he towed the car to junk yard. I don't live in what you would call cold climate.
Climate much like Seattle.


----------



## oggy bleacher (May 3, 2011)

Ok, last one. This photo is one of the more interesting I found in the box of slides and the car is buried so it will be difficult to identify. But it was taken in March 1968 at Robert Kennedy's campaign stop in Albuquerque, NM. 3/29/1968.
They actually allowed some hippies  students to drive onto the field in a spray painted love wagon prior to the speech. Pretty trusting. Looks like a big car.


----------



## oggy bleacher (May 3, 2011)

Nealtw said:


> I don't live in what you would call cold climate.
> Climate much like Seattle.


nice. so you rocked that convertible every chance you got. nice. the only soft tops in NH were summer fun VW beetles. The winters were so harsh I don't think the fabric would survive and you would freeze in January. let alone a big flat Impala softtop sagging under snow weight.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

62 lark


----------



## oggy bleacher (May 3, 2011)

yeah, those rear tail lights are extremely unique.👏
you know your cars. bravo.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

oggy bleacher said:


> yeah, those rear tail lights are extremely unique.👏
> you know your cars. bravo.


I didn't know the ford.


----------



## oggy bleacher (May 3, 2011)

yer forgiven. thanks for playing. now I can annotate some of these slides


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

oggy bleacher said:


> yer forgiven. thanks for playing. now I can annotate some of these slides


This is my 15$ chev in 2005, it does have new tires. 








When he took it I signed transfer papers for it and after he had it all fixed up he couldn't find the paper work so he had to ask me to sign new. I gave him light hearted, I want my car back. I am not sure but I think he made it a supper sport with bucket seats and 409 under the hood.


----------

